# 12voltgifts.com vucube



## cragnfrag (Mar 5, 2009)

Two weeks after ordering a vucube from 12voltgifts.com without being shipped, I asked for a refund for the vucube I ordered. 12voltgifts.com said they would charge me a 10% "restocking" fee! For what! They don't have it in stock. Morever, their restocking policy applies if you return the product. I never received it nor had it been shipped. After I asked for refund they tell me it has been shipped (really it is just awaiting shipment). 12voltgifts.com is disreputable!!! Avoid these guys!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## grcooperjr (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice company... If you get charged a restocking fee... Dispute it on your CC. They'll give it back to ya....


----------



## grcooperjr (Feb 4, 2009)

Keep us informed & let us know what happens.....


----------

